# new to fly tying



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I started fly fishing back in the summer and have been interested in tying flies. I guess I was a good boy cause Santa brought me a Renzetti vise. I am very eager to learn to tie different flies now.










I have tied a couple of clousers and gave one a shot at my nearby bass hole and caught one! Actually, I caught it with the fly that is in the vise above


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Cool.... it gets to be an obsession.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

welcome to the obsession. For me, it comes and goes in waves but when it hits again, it hits hard, haha.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Bad news - you are now an addict!! Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

On Saturday, February 7th, 2015, The Texas FlyFishers will host it's Annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival from 8:30 am to 4:30 pm. Upwards of 50 of the areas top fly tyers will be on hand and you can pick up plenty of handy pointers, tips and techniques. It's a very interactive event.

The featured guest for the event will be Drew Chicone, author of _Feather Brain: Developing, Testing, & Improving Saltwater Fly Patterns,_ a comprehensive account on materials and tying techniques.

It's a great day and, if you are wanting to learn how to tie, here is the spot where you can get up close and personal from some of the best.

The event takes place at the Bethany Christian Church, 3223 Westheimer Rd, Houston, TX, between Buffalo Speedway and Kirby Drive. For more information check the Texas FlyFishers website at www.texasflyfishers.org​


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Animal Chris said:


> On Saturday, February 7th, 2015, The Texas FlyFishers will host it's Annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival from 8:30 am to 4:30 pm. Upwards of 50 of the areas top fly tyers will be on hand and you can pick up plenty of handy pointers, tips and techniques. It's a very interactive event.
> 
> The featured guest for the event will be Drew Chicone, author of _Feather Brain: Developing, Testing, & Improving Saltwater Fly Patterns,_ a comprehensive account on materials and tying techniques.
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I will be there!


----------

